# uml in eclipse



## sigma (14. Feb 2004)

für alle die eclipse verwenden und auf ein uml-diagramm nicht verzichten wollen. hier könnt ihr ein plugin für eclipse herunterladen.
wenn ihr dies verwendet, dann passt auf, wenn ihr im uml-diagramm methoden oder sogar klassen anpasst.

gruss sigma


----------



## bygones (14. Feb 2004)

Kann jedem nur Eclipse und das OMONDO Plugin empfehlen - als freeware ist es einfach unschlagbar !!!


----------



## sigma (15. Feb 2004)

der einzige nachtal am omondo plugin ist, wenn man etwas im uml-diagramm ändert, z.b. eine methode löscht oder die parameter verändert (das kann ja ausversehen passieren), dann ändert er es auch im source ab. es wäre besser wenn er zuerst fragen würde.


----------



## bygones (15. Feb 2004)

dafür gibts ja dann die Undo - Funktion  :wink:


----------



## sigma (15. Feb 2004)

Als ich das erste Mal das Plugin verwendete zerstörte ich mein Projekt  :x  Zum Glück gibt es bei Eclipse eine so gute Hisotryfunktion. So konnte ich mein Projekt wieder neu laden   
Als Tipp: probiert das Plugin bei einem Test-Projekt aus oder macht zuerst ein Backup von eurem Projekt.

Gruss sigma


----------

